# China High-Speed Railway CRH5



## DET63 (Jan 7, 2010)

Not exactly pin-drop quiet either, but you can carry on a conversation with your seat mates in a fairly low voice without having any trouble being heard. I'd say it's much quieter than most jets (though I haven't flown enough to gauge the noise level in newer planes).


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 7, 2010)

DET63 said:


> Compare the background noise to that aboard the Eurostar:


Aloha

I rather think the difference is in the microphone and recording equalization rather the actual db level inside the trains.


----------



## DET63 (Jan 8, 2010)

I seriously doubt that too much recording equalization goes into most YouTube videos.


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 8, 2010)

DET63 said:


> I seriously doubt that too much recording equalization goes into most YouTube videos.


Aloha

My reference was to the differences in the camera systems used, and their microphones, not any post equalization.


----------

